# T-Shirt Fulfillment Services Versus my own online shop



## Fishtank Tees (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi,

I've gone to a lot of time and effort setting up my Fishtank Tees online store. While some tees sell, I am sitting on stock of others. 

I'm looking for people's opinions on setting up a shop with the likes of spreadshirt, shopify, zazzle and cafepress. 

Would I have to design and build another website within their set up or can I just link my site?

Would it give me good exposure to open a shop with them and while keeping my Fishtank Tees online store separate I could still have some of my designs on both stores? 

One other side question regarding old stock, does anyone recommend using craft fairs and/or flea markets to shift old stock?

Thanks.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi, have you thought about DTG, expanding on your designs and allowing you to order and print only when you sell? I have been fishing (sorry) for a supplier and I think I have found one very close to you.

BTW, your Twitter account is protected.


----------



## Fishtank Tees (Mar 28, 2013)

Beaker said:


> Hi, have you thought about DTG, expanding on your designs and allowing you to order and print only when you sell? I have been fishing (sorry) for a supplier and I think I have found one very close to you.
> 
> BTW, your Twitter account is protected.


Hi Beaker, 

I have lots of designs but didn't want to put them up without having them in stock. I have always thought that DTG printers would be expensive; when you say supplier, do they sell the printer or will they print tees on demand? Where is the supplier?

Cheers


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Print on Demand DTG is a great option if you want to remove the need to hold inventory. Screen printing inventory to reduce costs only works well if the product turnover happens in a profitable way. If product sits for too long the capital on the shelves can be used in other methods and the POD DTG is better fitted.


----------



## Fishtank Tees (Mar 28, 2013)

BandPrints said:


> Print on Demand DTG is a great option if you want to remove the need to hold inventory. Screen printing inventory to reduce costs only works well if the product turnover happens in a profitable way. If product sits for too long the capital on the shelves can be used in other methods and the POD DTG is better fitted.


Yeah, I am definitely going to look into DTG, it would also free me up to have more designs on offer.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Fishtank Tees said:


> Yeah, I am definitely going to look into DTG, it would also free me up to have more designs on offer.



That is also one of the great benefits, with the expanding amount of designs you offer it can increase sales. If you also reach out to retail outlets and wholesale screen printing is always an option to cut per unit costs. Finally, POD services will handle the fulfillment part of your business for you so you can focus on sales and growing the design catalog you offer.


----------

